# Well I Never!



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I was just reading about the Seiko Kinetic Charging unit on another site and thought I'd have a quick look at them on Ebay. Â£50 + pounds? I felt that that was a little expensive so had a read around a little deeper to see what was involved.

So they work by Induction charging. So does my electric toothbrush I thought to myself. Hang on I thinks.................. I wonder .......................

So I take my completely flat Seiko 4m21 movement watch, place it carfully on the toothbrush charger, turn on at the switch and hey presto it starts working. Reached fully charged in around 3 hours. Well within the same spec as the official unit. And save myself a few quid into the bargain. 

Thought I'd post it here in case anyone else has ever thought of buying one of these units.

John


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

hehe, well done- I almost want to buy a seiko just to try it out


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

media_mute said:


> hehe, well done- I almost want to buy a seiko just to try it out


Although I have two Kinetic models, only one has the power reserve indicator. Coincidently it was also completely flat, so ideal for test purposes 

If it works for one watch, it should work for all of them as its using the same method Seiko themselves use. It'll be interesting to hear how anyone else gets on.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

You may well want to excercise some caution doing this.

The toothbrush charger runs at a "raw" 50Hz and produces a field capable of charging nicads or similar.

The Seiko unit (at least the one which I had in the workshop) runs at 1khz and switches between two oscillators which are 180 degrees out of phase. This is to cancel out residual magnetism in the surrounding metal parts of the watch.

You may well run into magnetising problems doing this.

Roger


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

,,,, they should market Electronic Toothbrushes (or is that teethbrushes ?!) as "multi" uses,,,,,

a parrotly they can be used for all sorts of things,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :tongue2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Excellent bit of lateral thinking..........


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

710 gave me the "bemused  " look as she spotted my old Seiko hanging off the Oral-B charger half-way up the bathroom wall.

Must remember to remove it before having my shower...


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

feenix said:


> I was just reading about the Seiko Kinetic Charging unit on another site and thought I'd have a quick look at them on Ebay. Â£50 + pounds? I felt that that was a little expensive so had a read around a little deeper to see what was involved.
> 
> So they work by Induction charging. So does my electric toothbrush I thought to myself. Hang on I thinks.................. I wonder .......................
> 
> ...


Will give it a try on one of my old ones, thanks


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> Will give it a try on one of my old ones, thanks


I've not seen any adverse problems with mine. I think I'll leave it to run down and try it again.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Didn't work for me :sadwalk:

Perhaps I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## sanfairyanne (Sep 22, 2010)

feenix said:


> I was just reading about the Seiko Kinetic Charging unit on another site and thought I'd have a quick look at them on Ebay. Â£50 + pounds? I felt that that was a little expensive so had a read around a little deeper to see what was involved.
> 
> So they work by Induction charging. So does my electric toothbrush I thought to myself. Hang on I thinks.................. I wonder .......................
> 
> ...


What a brilliant idea, they work on the same idea don't they why didn't I think of that, how much are these toot brushes / chargers,


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Blimey it ruddy works :jawdrop: my seiko 5m62 was showing 1 months charge so I balanced it on the bit that sticks into the body of the toothbrush (braun) I had to use a bit of rodico to keep it on there.

the coil thingy in the watch is between the 8 and 10 if you are looking front on so a blob of rodico is needed to position the coil directly on the bit that slots into the body of the brush, I put it on there before I went to bed not expecting much, checked this morning, full six month charge!! don't think I'll bother with the Â£70 seiko kinetic charger now


----------

